
Ask HN:  How to get rid of 'submitting too fast'? - shalalala
Whenever I try to submit anything, at anytime, regardless of my last post date and time, I am getting the submitting too fast message:  You&#x27;re submitting too fast. Please slow down. Thanks.<p>Anything I can do to fix this, and am I on some list?
======
ColinWright
From
[http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

    
    
        In Submissions
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something
        (e.g. to ask us questions about Y Combinator, or to
        ask or complain about moderation). If you want to say
        something to us, please send it to info@ycombinator.com.

~~~
shalalala
I'm not asking YC anything. I'm asking the community of users.

Edit: Thanks for the info though ;p

------
mschuster91
Are you behind a forced proxy? Carrier NAT?

~~~
shalalala
No, but good questions.

------
davidsmith8900
\- Im getting the same problem.

